# Clear Program Info & To Do List



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

If I do Clear Program Info & To Do List, will that delete my season passes and wishlists, or will they still be there and rebuild once the receiver gets guide data?


----------



## dbaile (Apr 8, 2004)

Clear program info will wipe everything and put it back to the day you took it out of the box. You have go through an entire setup again. I just did it on mine hoping cure what ails it but doesn't look like it worked -- the clear program took nearly 12 hours, too, not the 1 hour the unit will tell you. No sure if I have other problems going on beyond the software issues.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Not Clear & Delete Everything, the option above it, Clear Program Data & To Do List.. My season passes will still be there, there just won't be any scheduled until it gets some guide data right?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Careful .... I think dbaile is confusing the "Clear Program Information & To Do List" reset with the "Clear and Delete Everything" reset.

_"Clear Program Information & To Do List" will remove all program information, cancels all Season Pass recordings and everything in the To Do List, and removes all Thumbs ratings. It does not delete programs in the Now Playing List. The DVR acquires new program information from the Satellite over the next 1-2 days. Completing this process may take over an hour._


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

The scheduled recordings will be deleted, but the season passes themselves will still be there? Everything will be back to normal in probably 24-48 hours without me having to do ANYTHING?


----------



## maldini (Mar 2, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> The scheduled recordings will be deleted, but the season passes themselves will still be there? Everything will be back to normal in probably 24-48 hours without me having to do ANYTHING?


No.

All season passes will be cleared. You will need to reenter them.

Read the post above your last one for the exact wording

Maldini


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

That's what I was afraid of. Is there anyway to clear guide data and thumb ratings, but still leave my season passes intact?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Is there anyway to clear guide data and thumb ratings, but still leave my season passes intact?


I don't think so.


----------



## Fullcourt81 (Dec 19, 2004)

take pictures of your season pass screens (and settings) with a digital camera before clearing.
you also have to enter the 30 second code again


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I have all my season passes and wishlists recorded on my computer in an Open Office document. The only problem is if something isn't on, I won't be able to get a season pass for it, and I'll forget. Nip/Tuck at the moment comes to mind.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

That is annoying. You have to set a wishlist, wait for it to hit the schedule, and change it to a SP once it shows up in NP.

Or, turn on FX once in a while and wait for the inevitable promo. If you took all of the promos for "Dirt", or even just the ones I fast-forwarded through for the last month, and laid them end-to-end, it would still exceed the entire run time of the "Dirt" episodes scheduled to air this season.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

When I did a "Clear Program Info & To Do List" a few weeks ago, it deleted all my season passes except three, and those three were not the top three, nor the bottom three. They were three random ones from the list. No, I don't know why. It was really, REALLY annoying because I did not make a list first, since I did not expect the season passes to be deleted. I expected it to cancel all season pass recordings, but not the passes themselves.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

This morning I had to do a "Clear Program Info & To Do List" again on one of my HR10-250s because of corrupt guide data and it not finding shows in the guide. This time it deleted all my season passes except one, and that was the very last entry in my SP list. I have yet to see if it worked. Interestingly, the HR10 right next to this one does not have corrupt program info. All the SPs are fully populated out to twelve days or so.

I really, REALLY, hope this is completely resolved before the Feb sweeps period. I'll be really annoyed if it continues that long.


----------

